# News impact



## History Repeats (3 September 2017)

NK bomb testing. Who has position carrying through the weekend? i got e/u should be fun on Monday lol. On another front, g/u bullish to me despite majority bearish on the pound.


----------



## aussiefx (4 September 2017)

Quite a mild impact, EURUSD gapped slightly up and hasn't closed it yet.

I think it's going to take an actual attack to really get the fx markets going.


----------



## History Repeats (4 September 2017)

yeah woke up 7 today to check not much, btw US holiday today


----------



## History Repeats (6 September 2017)

pound still strong even tho at resistance, look to buy pullbacks. u/j reckon will test and break 108, 109.150 good area for pullback shorts for me. euro in the mix, holding long.


----------



## History Repeats (7 September 2017)

u/j short at 109.162 filled. No target, add on pullback, first check point 108.


----------



## History Repeats (7 September 2017)

ECB monetary police today, Holding longs and stay put on short u/j. Pound at an area worth watching long on pullback. All trades are entered in 1h or 4h. 

dxy


----------



## History Repeats (7 September 2017)

closed some longs e/u


----------



## History Repeats (7 September 2017)

out all euro long. added u/j short


----------



## History Repeats (8 September 2017)

Add more short if good pullback exist. no profit target let the price action do the work.


----------



## peter2 (8 September 2017)

I'd like to know why you went short when you did?
_Because you're going short into a very strong support level (108.50). _
I'd like to know where did you place your initial SL? 
_Because it looks like you sold while price was going up._
I'd like to know what % of your trading account did you risk on this trade? 

I've asked these questions to find out if you're trading seriously or just having fun. There's nothing wrong with a bit of fun, but I know you want something more substantial. Every trade you do should be a disciplined one and done according to a trading plan. 

I love the FX 4H charts. The 4H time frame captures the trading sentiment of the main trading sessions nicely. You only have to look at the 4H charts four times per day and the daily charts once per day. Do you have the time to do this? Or should I ask, do you want to make the time to do this?


----------



## peter2 (8 September 2017)

As I'm writing another post I notice that UJ has fallen through the 108.50 level. It's great if you're short!


----------



## History Repeats (8 September 2017)

peter2 said:


> I'd like to know why you went short when you did?
> _Because you're going short into a very strong support level (108.50). _
> I'd like to know where did you place your initial SL?
> _Because it looks like you sold while price was going up._
> ...




Hi pete,

I short because bounce from 11/8, 18/8 and 29/8 low didn't surpass 110.794 the grey line, not only that each has lower peak. Another is momentum point towards the down side. We are in a range since 17/4 low. 108.5 might be a strong support but the bounce of that just wasn't strong enough from 6/9.
Also you can see my purple line, thats my monthly down level which got broken on 5/9 and bounce backed to the level again on the 6/9. Not only that i have a weekly level near that monthly line. And lastly, i score price action each day for the instrument i trade, and u/j in terms of trend and momentum all pretty weak according to my score. So from the above, i place the short trade.

My initial stop would be at my weekly level 109.845. My stop are not fixed, so for next week my stop will be different according to my new weekly level. This goes along the concept of volatility and time stop.

Yes were going up but its more of pullback from my view. From my limited experience i reckon its better to enter a trade early with controlled risk than wait for any confirmation, better stop and better price. So really it comes down to information risk vs price risk.

First entry risked about 1.2% of total capital. I like to sent out a scout (first entry) to test waters then snowball my position with each add on. With no more than 10% risk on one single trade.

I'm only at the screen during London open thats where majority trading activity/volatility starts. During the day i might glimpse once or twice that's yet. Yes, i do homework on the weekend, during the week let price arrive to your point of interest. I love everything finance/economics.

Edit: u/j dropping nicely. 108.200 looks like a possible add on area.


----------



## peter2 (8 September 2017)

Good reply. 
I like your use of the larger time frames, 
pre-trade preparation (ranking), 
reasonable starting risk and adding to a trade as it goes in your favour.


----------



## aussiefx (8 September 2017)

USD certainly out of flavour at the moment. It'll be interesting to see how next week shapes up and if the weakness continues.


----------

